# How Many?



## andro (15/5/14)

How many mods you guys use on a regular basis?
Me 3 with vm menthol ice, plasma juice vk, and the 3 rd differ from day to day. 
And at nigth i switch one off or put it away by interval of 15 min each . My last is the mvp with menthol ice .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (15/5/14)

Interesting topic andro

Are you referring to complete mods (i.e. atty and battery) or just atty?


----------



## andro (15/5/14)

Complete mod . 
My everyday setup is 
Mvp kayfun aerotank
Itaste vw v3 aerotank 
Hammer kayfun ( 3 of them to swap flavours while the other 2 always the same ) .


----------



## Metal Liz (15/5/14)

i use 2 complete mods and now a 3rd tank - mvp with evod, evod on evod VV battery and my aspire tank. i have two tanks with busted coils and no replacements that i'm hopeing to sort out at the vape meet so i don't have to mix different flavours in my 3 current tanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (15/5/14)

I find easier to carry more device instead of keeping unscrewing tanks etc. i like to do puffs of different flavour in certain succession during the day .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (15/5/14)

As of late, I've been using my SVD with Russian during the day and nemesis at night

I only have one tank- Russian 

The igol dripper is used intermittently - when I feel for a lekker nic kick

But the Russian is the all day tank and I love it, until I get something better of course


----------



## Tornalca (15/5/14)

SVD and Kayfun - Black Cigar Mostly
Nemesis and Kayfun - Flavours of the Day

Have another Kayfun and Magneto at Customs - This will be for my ADV (VE Plasma Juice)


----------



## ET (15/5/14)

vamo with protank and nemmy with another protank, sometimes dripper on the nemmy


----------



## BhavZ (15/5/14)

SVD with mPT2 / mPT3 depending on juice

Neme with Aqua (home kit mainly)

As of today giving the SVD and iClear30s a go at the moment.. seeing if I like the iCLear30s (was not a fan initially)


----------



## Rowan Francis (15/5/14)

Sigelei 20w with (a) kayfun - 5p / dischem blend
(b) rocket - VM Strawberry
(c) rocket - VK Spearmint and something

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (27/5/14)

Evod1 with Feellife Watermelon

Mpt3 with VM Menthol Ice and Vaporize Virginia tobacco

Aspire BDC with VK4

Some lekka vaping 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

